# ebtables counterpart on FreeBSD



## boyd.yang.god (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi All,
What is the ebtables(Linux) counterpart on FreeBSD?
Ebtables move packets from bridging mode to routing mode on Linux.
How to achieve similar function on FreeBSD?
Thanks.


----------



## Crest (Dec 12, 2016)

You can configure IPFW to filter on layer 2 as documented in the ipfw(8) manpage. The packet flow section contains a nice ASCII art illustration explaining where IPFW can filter packets (or frames if you insist).


----------

